# Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!



## marvinkroell (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, |wavey:
nachdem ich mir die Sänger Specitec Runner II gekauft habe, benötige ich jetzt natürlich noch eine Rute !!!
Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, da ich die Karpfenrute eh nur 1mal pro Jahr benutze...
Bitte schreibt auch nicht sowas wie: "Ja wenn du was vernünftiges haben willst, dann kauf dir eine für 100 Euro"....

Ich hatte mit einer richtigen BILLIGRUTE (20 Mark mit Rolle) auch große Karpfen gefangen^^...

Wie gesagt, ich suche was , was nicht ganz so teuer ist... Sollte aber aus Carbon sein...
Jetzt hatte ich bei www.angelsport.de (unter Shop---> Ruten--->DAM Ruten---> letze Seite) eine E-Motion Rute für 27,99 Euro gesehen... So etwas stelle ich mir vor, aber die war leider schon ausverkauft^^....
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen, wo ich auch länger Spaß mit haben werde???

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten...
Gruß, Karpfen-Marvin


----------



## eddyguru (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

sänger spirit one.ca 55 euronen.

gruß eddy


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Ob du in der preis klasse was findest ist die frage warum immer nur billig??, ich kaufe lieber qualität und dan weis ich das ich sehr lange was davon habe


----------



## marvinkroell (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Achja...
Die Rute sollte 3,6m lang sein und eine Wurfgewicht von 2.75 lbs haben!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

unter 50€ wirste nix gescheites beckomen


----------



## marvinkroell (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

@ronnywalter:
und was ist deiner Meinung nach was gescheites für 50 Euro???
Eine Rute bzw. Link wäre sehr nett!!!


----------



## eddyguru (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> unter 50€ wirste nix gescheites beckomen


 
|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info..._1686&osCsid=5e2ce72cc39954476ccb58d7df698313

ok stimmt sorry


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Spro Royalty Carp.

Guck mal bei Onkel Gerlinger unter Sonderangebote.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...18999&osCsid=5e2ce72cc39954476ccb58d7df698313


----------



## marvinkroell (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

@darth carper

auf welcher Seite soll ich gucken???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Was du beachten solltest beim Kauf einer Angel das du sie davor in der Hand haben solltest,   was bringt es dir wen sie dir nicht liegt  beim werfen oder Drillen.


----------



## woernser1965 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Bei Askari gibts im Moment die E-motion Carp auch für 27,99€.
Schau mal bei "Ruten für den kapitalen Fang" nach.|wavey:


----------



## darth carper (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Bei Gerlinger!


----------



## marvinkroell (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Ja die E-Motion habe ich auch gesehen!!!

Die gibts bei DAM nicht mehr zu kaufen, da es ein Modell von 2006 ist... Das wäre mir aber eigentlich egal, ob ich nen älteres Modell hätte...
Hab bei DAM angerufen... Die Rute hat letzes Jahr 62.50 Euro gekostet... Das muss doch eigentlich ne gute sein oder???


----------



## woernser1965 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Was ist gut und was ist schlecht ??#c
Ich denk mal das sie ihren Zweck für 1mal im Jahr allemal gut erfüllen wird :q
Ich kenn Angler die fangen mit billigen Ruten mehr und grössere Fische, als "Profis" mit Edelzeug............................
Meiner Meinung nach kommt es mehr auf die Rollen an.......


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

hi,
dann gib mal bei askari folgende nummer ein: 093993


----------



## marvinkroell (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Wo kann man bei Askari was suchen???
Also kann man auf der Homepage nach nem Artikel suchen???


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

haste mal bei gerlinger bestellt?

schau da mal in die sonderliste!

da findste bestimmt 3-4 karpfenruten, die runtergesetzt sind, unter 50 euro! #6


----------



## marvinkroell (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

ne da hab ich noch net bestellt^^


----------



## esox82 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*



marvinkroell schrieb:


> Wo kann man bei Askari was suchen???
> Also kann man auf der Homepage nach nem Artikel suchen???


 
auf www.angelsport.de
dann links auf "shop" klicken,dann ganz unten auf "suche" klicken
da kannst du dann entweder die artikelnummer eingeben,oder den namen eingeben
mfg Andy


----------



## marvinkroell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

@esox82:
EY HAMMER GEIl 
das wusste ich gar net... vielen Dank


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

ich hab mir 3 DAM quick stick power tip ruten bei 3... 2... 1... für nen hunni ersteigert. und das nur, weil sie 2.wahl (die ringe nicht ganz sauber verklebt od. kleinste kratzer an rutenhalter) waren (die blanks sind absolut ohne mängel). die nehme ich aber nicht nur zum karpfenfischen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## marvinkroell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Was könnt ihr mir sonst noch emfehlen??
Was taugt die Karpfenrute von Kogha für 39,99 Euro???
Gruß, Marvin


----------



## marvinkroell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hallo Leute,
ich frage noch einmal:
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der "Kogha Crownlake Carp" gemacht???
Bei Askari die Nummer: 093929 eingeben!!!
Dort gibt es ja auch 5 Jahre Vollgarantie.
Außerdem besteht die Rute aus Kohlefaser... Für 39,95 Euro ein guter Preis oder?
Wie gut ist diese Rute???
Gruß, Marvin


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hol Dir lieber eine für 50€ bei Gerlinger, dann hast Du auch keine erhöhten Versandkosten bei Askari zu befürchten.


----------



## marvinkroell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Also der nächst Askari Shop ist in Lüdinghausen...
Da fahre ich eh noch einmal hin... Also entfallen die Versandksoten...


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Es gibt hier so nen ziemlich aktuellen Askari Thread. Lies den besser vorher mal...


----------



## benzy (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hallo, 

Shimano Alivio BX Specimen


----------



## marvinkroell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Leute,
was haltet ihr von diesen Ruten???
Der Preis ist natürlich Spitze  Nur taugen die Ruten auch was???
http://cgi.ebay.de/3x-Karpfenruten-...hZ014QQcategoryZ56728QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Gruß, Marvin


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Marvin, so wie ich das kenne behandelt man Insider vertraulich und ein "danke" klingt auch ganz gut. #d


----------



## marvinkroell (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

... Sorry Zanderfänger...
Hatte ich vergessen 
Kann doch mal passieren 
Sind das deine Angeln (also dein Shop), oder warum emfiehlst du mir die ruten??
Gruß, Marvin


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

nicht schlecht die dinger, aber ich würde sie mir in 2 3/4 lbs holen


----------



## esox82 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

die kogha rute habe ich zum pirschangeln auf karpfen.die rute ist ziemlich leicht,doch im blank steckt viel kraft.
kuck mal beim schirmer,da bekommst du momentan die DAM sumo royal günstig


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Das mach ich weil ich nett bin, die Ruten gut & günstig sind und der Verkäufer empfehlenswert ist. Also vollkommen frei von allen Hintergedanken. |bigeyes


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

http://stores.ebay.de/christfish ich hab meine ruten vom dem hier und war mit allem sehr zufrieden ausser, dass er keine rechnung in papierform beigelegt hat.


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Karpfenrute für einmal im Jahr?

...dann Sänger.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hab die DAM Rute auf die Du so heiß bist gleich gefunden.
So einfach geht das. |rolleyes Askari [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]091514.85.585 verfügbar 
[/FONT]


----------



## prinz1 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

hallo an alle

ich hör schon alle aufschreien!!!
weil:

ein kumpel von mir fängt mit der zebco cool carp in 3,60 m und 2,5 lbs seine 20 bis 30 pfünder ohne probleme.
unwahrscheinlich robuste ruten.
auch mit geflochtener schnur kein thema.
kostet übrigens bei askari 15,95 teuronen.

so, und nu gebt mir saures

gruß

der prinz


----------



## esox82 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Hab die DAM Rute auf die Du so heiß bist gleich gefunden.
> So einfach geht das. |rolleyes Askari [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]091514.85.585 verfügbar [/FONT]


 

hab aber die hier gemeint: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...31245&osCsid=518380a78c67b4c8bf502490f8d3c566 |rolleyes


----------



## marvinkroell (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

@prinz1 .... die ist natürlich auch günstig 
Werde gleich zu Askari fahren und mir die angguckne...
Leider würde ich lieber 2.75 lbs nehmen...
anstatt 2.5...
Bis dann


----------



## marvinkroell (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hallo Leute,
cih wollte mal was fragen:
ich habe vor einigen Tagen (am 10.10.) die E-Motion Carp Rute von DAM bei www.angelsport.de bestellt... Daraufhin habe ich auch eine Bestätigungse-mail bekommen... Ich habe bei der Bestellung "per Bankeinzug" gewählt, aber ich konnte auch niergendwo die Daten von der Bank eingeben...
Jetzt höre ich nichts mehr von Askari ...
ist das normal??? Wann bekommt man das Paket???


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*



esox82 schrieb:


> hab aber die hier gemeint: http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...31245&osCsid=518380a78c67b4c8bf502490f8d3c566 |rolleyes


Die sucht er doch nicht, er will die E-Motion!


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*



marvinkroell schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> cih wollte mal was fragen:
> ich habe vor einigen Tagen (am 10.10.) die E-Motion Carp Rute von DAM bei www.angelsport.de bestellt... Daraufhin habe ich auch eine Bestätigungse-mail bekommen... Ich habe bei der Bestellung "per Bankeinzug" gewählt, aber ich konnte auch niergendwo die Daten von der Bank eingeben...
> Jetzt höre ich nichts mehr von Askari ...
> ist das normal??? Wann bekommt man das Paket???


 
hast du von askari eine bestätigungsmail bekommen??? wenn nicht, dann solltest du mal bei denen anrufen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*



> Daraufhin habe ich auch eine Bestätigungse-mail bekommen...


Falk, er wird es schon richten.


----------



## marvinkroell (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Wie ist das jetzt mit Askari??
Höre nichts von denen...
Bekomme ich dann das Paket und dort stehen die Daten, wo ich dsa Geld überweisen muss???
Gruß, Marvin


----------



## esox82 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

ruf lieber mal morgen dort an!


----------



## marvinkroell (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Also Leute:
Askari hat sich nicht gemeldet... Hab dann bei denen angerufen und sie sagten, dass die Ruten nicht mehr verfügbar sind.... TOTALE SCHWEINEREI... die ruten stehen sogar jetzt noch im i-net ^^...

Was könnt ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen???
Bin jetzt bereit bis zu 60 Euro für die Rute auszugeben... sollte 2 3/4 lbz haben...

Gruß, Marvin


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Prologic DR Mach 2 #6


----------



## dani_carp (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hallo Marvin,
Ich kann dir die Shimano Alivio BX Specimen oder
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...96m&xploidID=bf2f2c5495ffa1c4e0234b264218df34
die Yad Stonehill Carp empfehlen
http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_22&products_id=53
oder bei Askari Bestellnummer [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]082721.85.585. Die Farbe ist halt Geschmackssache.
[/FONT]


----------



## marvinkroell (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

@dani_carp
vielen Dank


----------



## marvinkroell (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Leute,
ich muss dringend wissen, was ihr von diesen Ruten haltet (in den Bewertungen sind über diese Ruten nur positive):
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330173673075

Gruß, Marvin


----------



## Feedermaik (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Für die paar Euro kannste nichts falsch machen.Man wird auch damit fangen.


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

maximal ein jahr geb ich dir, bis dir die dinger aufn sack gehen und du neue haben willst...


----------



## Jogibär (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hallo kollegen,

ich habe eben diesen Link hier gefunden beim Googeln.

www.brichi.de/index.php?cat=c34_Karpfenruten.html

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit speziellem Karpfenmaterial aber ich finde das hört sich nicht schlecht an. Handarbeit und gute Ausstattung. Und der Preis kann sich meines Erachtens auch sehen lassen.

Kennt jemand die Firma oder hat Erfahrung mit den Ruten?

Gruß
Jogi


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*



Jan Lintermanns schrieb:


> maximal ein jahr geb ich dir, bis dir die dinger aufn sack gehen und du neue haben willst...


sorry, aber das ist doch mal wieder so ein wischiwaschi blabla und völlig sinnfrei, was du da von dir lässt. #q#q#q#q
überlegt doch mal, 90% der zeit liegt so eine karpfen rute nur so da, ohne irgend welche leistung bringen zu müssen und bei einem biss ist m.E. die rolle um einiges intressanter als die rute. von daher ist es völliger humbuk 12.823.434.123.491.242 euronen auszugeben blos weil da shimano oder fox drauf steht. ich hab mir von diesem anbieter 3 DAM karpfenruten gekauft und die halten immer noch, obwohl ich sie in den letzten 2 angeljahren wirklich arg strapaziert hab.


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

ja im prinzip muss das ja jeder für sich selber wissen...

...nur ich hab halt die erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man sich was günstiges kauft, dass man nach gewisser zeit einfach nen drang nach was besserem hat...

... und da dachte könnte man den leuten, die hier fragen, das doch einfach mal sagen...

...ich fische auch noch ultimate ruten, die net teuer waren, bin damit auch ansich zufrieden, hätte aber gern was geileres...


----------



## Edu (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Hallo, was haltet ihr von dieser Rute:
http://www.piscatus.de/ANGELRUTEN/K...ARP-Space-Fighter-360m-23-4-30-lbs::1378.html

Bekomm ich bei meinen Angelladen für 49€

Ist die für den Preis gut oder lieber eine andere ?

Vieleicht kennt die Rute jemand.


----------



## pxrxx12 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Kann Dir die DAM Natural Carp empfehlen.
Kostet so um die 50 Euro in 3,60m 2,75lbs


----------



## karpfi88 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

was willst du mit qualität wenn du eh nix fängst 
ihr hab sachen die kosten nicht so viel fang auch große karpfen von 25kg also sag ma nix nur weil du neidisch bist


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Sag mal Jung . . .

Hast du mal geschaut wann das geschrieben wurde?|uhoh:


:q:q:q


----------



## Der_Spinner (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche eine günstige und gute Karpfenrute!!!*

Wir fahren jedes Jahr einen flachen, großen See in Holland und konnten dort schon viele Karpfen fangen. Alle auf Boilie. Ein paar mal konnten wir auch schon den "Karpfenboss" beobachten der gut 20kg auf die Wage brachte. Diesen Herbst waren wir wieder da und wir konnten ihn beim Rotaugenangeln mit einem halben Maiskorn an einem 16er Haken zum Biss verleiten. An einer 1,70m langen Schwingspitze, die mein Vater vor gut 10Jahren für unter 30€ gekauft hatte. Nach fast 3Stunden Drill zeigte der Fisch, der weit über 90cm Maß, dann endlich weiß. Weil der Kescher zu klein war und wir zugegebener Maßen nicht mehr ganz konzentriert waren, schlitzte der Fisch bei seiner letzten Flucht leider aus. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, dass man mit ein bisschen Anglerischem können und Geduld jeden Fisch mit jeder Angel fangen kann. Deshalb sind solche 200€ Ruten aus meiner Sicht unnötig. 
Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
Tobi


----------

